# Question about TOGA



## gore42 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not especially familar with the Taiwanese orchid societies. I think that it was Stephen who mentioned that the TPS is pretty selective about awarding plants... how does TOGA compare? When it comes to Paphs, I mean... I don't care about those other orchids for the moment.

Perhaps a better way to say it would be this: would you be more proud to get an AOS award on a paph, a TPS award, or a TOGA award?

Any input in this area would be appreciated.

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## hardy (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,

Here's some information that I know:

There's some overlap as to the judges judging paphs for TOGA/TPS award
(not sure about differences in judging system, but TOGA judging protocol was available in downloadable PDF format at the TIOS website, both in Chinese and English) 

At a single judging event, TOGA and TPS awards aren't awarded simultaneously.

From personal communication with a few paph breeders (two to be exact), they think the TOGA/TPS paph judging standards are stricter than that of AOS.

Hope that helps


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow! You were really digging thru the 'old' posts weren't you!?


----------



## hardy (Jun 23, 2009)

Haha, yes I was so bored this morning.

Then I saw that this thread hasn't got a reply.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 23, 2009)

Personally, I always prefer a TOGA! They're very easy to shed at a party... should the need arise! :evil:

-Steve Jobs


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 23, 2009)

*TOGA TOGA TOGA!!!*


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2009)

The trick is to wear it like your kilt!!! :evil:


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 24, 2009)

Great memories just flashed back from 1978!
I can see and hear John Belushi as Bluto Blutarsky in Animal House chant TOGA! TOGA!


----------

